# LAN based VOIP solution OPEN SOURCE Linux



## drmike (May 5, 2015)

I am working on a bigger extended LAN project - think neighborhood level.

Trying to find something that does VOIP-like calling, ideally without a central server. Peer to peer would be ideal.  Something with calling ability, missed call notification, maybe text chat.

Platform here is Linux, but something with an Android client too would be awesome.

Anyone using or aware of such a thing?  Only need 1-to-1 calling, no conferencing or group functions.


----------



## joepie91 (May 5, 2015)

Missed call notification is almost mutually exclusive with true peer-to-peer - there is no central bookkeeping server to keep track of missed calls, so it can only work if both clients are connected. It's possible with a rendezvous server of some sort, but then it's not truly peer-to-peer anymore


----------



## vld (May 5, 2015)

Why not code over a weekend a simple HTML/JS + WebRTC client? Bunch of code examples on the web.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (May 5, 2015)

vld said:


> Why not code over a weekend a simple HTML/JS + WebRTC client? Bunch of code examples on the web.


What if you dislike WebRTC and disabled it?


----------



## joepie91 (May 7, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> What if you dislike WebRTC and disabled it?


Then you can't use it.


----------



## willie (May 8, 2015)

How many people on the network?  I've wanted something for a while that would use either a central server or some kind of tree-like network, where all nodes would be connected and sending encrypted data or padding at voice rates (pretty low in context of a lan) 24/7, so it would not be observable who was talking to who, or when anyone was talking vs sleeping.  It would be straightforward to implement missed call notification in that system.  It should hold up pretty well up to maybe a few hundred nodes, after which you need some kind of trunking scheme.


----------



## drmike (May 8, 2015)

willie said:


> How many people on the network?  I've wanted something for a while that would use either a central server or some kind of tree-like network, where all nodes would be connected and sending encrypted data or padding at voice rates (pretty low in context of a lan) 24/7, so it would not be observable who was talking to who, or when anyone was talking vs sleeping.  It would be straightforward to implement missed call notification in that system.  It should hold up pretty well up to maybe a few hundred nodes, after which you need some kind of trunking scheme.


Oh just a couple of folks now 5 or less.


----------



## willie (May 8, 2015)

In that case I think you can just have continuous peer-to-peer connections between everyone and everyone.  There'd be no way to distinguish active 2-person conversations, from conference calls, from nobody being active.  No central server needed.


----------



## drmike (May 8, 2015)

willie said:


> In that case I think you can just have continuous peer-to-peer connections between everyone and everyone.  There'd be no way to distinguish active 2-person conversations, from conference calls, from nobody being active.  No central server needed.


Any software solution you recommend that does this?


----------

